
 Choosing Erlang IDE - nickb
http://fogit.blogspot.com/2008/05/choosing-erlang-ide_19.html
======
omnipath
I'm surprised he got Erlide and Eurlybird to run. I couldn't get either on my
install on Netbeans or Eclipse. I've given up and am going to learn Vi to edit
erlang in.

~~~
ketralnis
I strongly recommend emacs with erlang-mode over vi for Erlang editing. I was
a 100% vi user before I started with Erlang, and I can tell you that using
emacs for editing Erlang is _so_ much more fluid.

------
brooksbp
emacs (...or vi... _sigh_ ). hands down.

